# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам билет на концерт Korn

## Distemper

По причине того что не получается поехать продается билет!!!!
Дата проведения концерта 30 мая, начало в 19:00.
Цена вопроса: 750 грн. с проездом в Киев и обратно (Фан Зона) (цена не завышенная, за что купили за то и отдаем)
По вопросам приобретения обращаться по тел. 0397382881 - Коля.
Спросить про билет  :smileflag:

----------

